# EXO K2 5500 in Multicam



## RidgeRebel (Feb 1, 2012)

Pack is in excellent condition (no holes or stains) and comes with an orange crib load panel. Used very little.


----------



## RidgeRebel (Feb 1, 2012)

425.00 shipped


----------

